# Mosquito on 12/26/05



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

I am thinking of heading up there on Monday morning if the ice stays good. I would appreciate if someone could give me an ice report if anyone goes out on Christmas evening. Hope to be out there before 6 AM. Thank you.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I am going up there on monday as well. going off of 305... never been on that side before. I plan on being up there at about 5 hopefully if the ice is good... hopefully!
mike


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

my brother and i will be there mon morning we fished today and did pretty good brought home 10 walleye home over 15 ins today we will be there around 7-8 in the morning we caught fish from 8 to 12 today


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hoping to hit the southwest end on Mon. We'll keep an eye out for you guys if we make it up. If you guys are okay with it, let us know your locations and we'll look for you!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

how early does Linda's place open up? need minnies and no where to get em tomorrow! thanks!
mike


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Says they're open 6am to 6pm.Hope to make it up there ourselves.Will let you know and maybe we can trade info once we are there,don't like the forcast but hoping for the best.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds good to me ratteltrap! yeah well someone posted that there was still 5 inches this evening so that is good and sunday night I think it is supposed to get below freezing! Im being optimistic here! I will be trying the 305 end I hear thats where they are so I hope to meet you there!
Mike


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'll be up there monday morning too with 2 or 3 friends. Hope the ice is safe or it'll be a long ride for nothing. I'll be off the cemetary.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Might hit the hardwater if the night is cold and we get a mix of rain/snow!  
It would be GOD/Santa sent. Thanks! Might try out of the 46 area.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

anybody know how thick the ice is up at skeeter! I don't want to drive an hour and fifteen minutes to find out it is unfishable! I appreciate it guys!
mike


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Outdoorzman and all others interested,
I left there last night about 6:00 pm and the ice was still a pinch over 5" with maybe a 1/4" of hard slush. No water, so it's good to go, for at the least, 2 or 3 days. I doubt today did much damage, if even discernible.I know I'll be heading up tomorrow morning. I'll be pulling an Otter sled and sitting on a 5 gal bucket with about a hundred fishing stickers on it. If you see me, come give me a holler! Hope that helps a little.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will be there off 305 around 7:30 in the morning i have a red truck with a gray cap on it if you see it sitting there come say hi i will have my walkie talkie with me i will be on 14


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Snake you going by yourself?

Scott


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I will be going up for the first time this year and second ever so I am pumped! dont have any minnies so I have to wait till 6 to get out after we pick up some bait! probably going off of 305! bite still good up there guys? I will be with a couple people that have never fished it so we are just going to spread out and try a few things....maybe I can meet some of you up there and we can help out on the bite info! Ijust got a new shanty today!!!!!!  its a 6 foot double door frabill and if you see guy out there trying to set it up for about 20 minutes thats me!good luck tomorrow guys!
Mike


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It appears that way at the moment. It's possible that my 11 yr old may go with me, but I doubt it...he doesn't have proper footwear. Don't know yet what time I'll be leaving though...are you from Canton too?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

North Canton and my buddies just fizzled. If you want a ride let me know. I was going to leave halfway early, fish at least half a day or longer if the bite is good.

Scott


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah well I am not going to be able to make it now! grrrrr!!!! guess I will hit the private lake again... I am only going to be able to get out for a couple of hours now and going to skeeter would take one of those hours away! good luck guys!
Mike


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

ice was still a good 5inches today with a little bit of slush was on top


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep us updated. I'll be making the trip north when I return from Black powder hunting. Good luck all.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Papascott,
What is halfway early and where do you plan to fish? I may not leave early so as I can find decent footwear for two of my sons.If school was in, it would probably work out for us. But sure would like to meet ya. Met quite a few fella OGF'ers and they all seem to be a great bunch. My luck, I won't get out of here till 10:00 or so, but I'll stay there until dark, more than likely. Will look for your reply.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I will probably be on the ice at light. Not sure I want to walk out in the dark if the ice is iffy. I will be either off of 305 or the cemetary or walnut. I drive a 2500 red chevy with alum boxes all the way around. I fish out of a black flip over and always have on an orange float suit. If the ice is good and fishing is decent I will fish all day if euther is bad who know???

Scott


----------

